# When do I take the lids off??



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I planted seeds in those little jiffy greenhouses with the peat disks in the plastic tray with clear dome lid. They are under grow lights in the utility room. Some plants are up, (some of the tomatoes, brocolli, cauliflour, but no cabbages yet.) The other tray has snapdragons that are up, but coleus that isn't. Peppers aren't up yet nor the eggplant. My question is WHEN do I take the domes off of the trays? Some plant are up, some aren't. I haven't done this before, can someone help me out?? Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

When some of the seeds sprout and I see them sticking up, I usually lift the lid a bit to let in some fresh air. When some of the seedlings are an inch or so tall, the lid comes off completely but I keep the heating mat turned on. Remember to keep the seedlings plenty moist once the lid comes off.

Peppers are always slow for me. I have in the past taken bigger seedlings out of the greenhouse, put the lid back on, and wait for the slower plants to catch up. Just don't leave the seedlings that you take out of the greenhouse anywhere a cat can eat them because they will. Trust me. =^..^=


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

With those mixes of types, taking the sprouted seedlings out and storing in a different tray until the others sprout will probably be your best bet. Very young, sprouted seedlings and germinating seeds need entirely different environments; good air circulation, plenty of light and frequent, consistent watering for the former and humid "warmth" for the latter. 

That's why it's a good idea to plant trays in types of seeds that have similar germination requirements -- both temperature and length of time.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I too plant mixed trays and prop the cover at the first sight of sprouts. When about half are up, I take the cover off completely and keep everything very well watered with lights 2" from the plants. I use a spray bottle with warm water to spray the cells without sprouting seeds. I had 100% success this year doing it this way even though the parsley took almost three weeks to come up.


----------

